
Security vulnerability in Chrome's JSONView extension? - Pyppe
I&#x27;ve used daily the JSONView Chrome extension (previously available in https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chrome.google.com&#x2F;webstore&#x2F;detail&#x2F;jsonview&#x2F;chklaanhfefbnpoihckbnefhakgolnmc?hl=en) for viewing JSON.<p>Just now I noticed that it has been automatically disabled from my browser. Visiting `chrome:&#x2F;&#x2F;extensions&#x2F;` states &quot;This extension contains a serious security vulnerability&quot;. And also, it&#x27;s no longer available in the Chrome Web Store (see link above).<p>Any idea, what&#x27;s the vulnerability? I tried to google, but found no info about this...
======
Pyppe
[https://github.com/gildas-lormeau/JSONView-for-
Chrome/pull/4...](https://github.com/gildas-lormeau/JSONView-for-
Chrome/pull/49) maybe it's about this XSS issue. Funny though, that the
extension it's just now suddenly being pulled out.

I would've imagined this extension being used by A LOT of developers...

~~~
dacort
Yea, my guess would be that's it. Coupled with the fact it hasn't been updated
in ~3 years.

I've giving this one a shot, might have too much functionality for me
though...I liked how bare-bones the other one was.
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/json-
viewer/gbmdgp...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/json-
viewer/gbmdgpbipfallnflgajpaliibnhdgobh)

~~~
vjt
I also like bare-bones stuff, and I am currently evaluating this
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/json-
formatter/bcj...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/json-
formatter/bcjindcccaagfpapjjmafapmmgkkhgoa) that is fast, easy on the eye and
minimal. Haven't reviewed the code tho.

